# Stopper for Whirlpool tub



## 1stTimeDIY (Jan 14, 2014)

We are getting more and more settled in.. Still don't have the hot water situation fixed yet but it should be done tomorrow morning!!   Anyway we have a large whirlpool 2 person soaker tub with jets.   The stopper for the drain is missing though.  I'm assuming its a lift and turn stopper and the part you lift and turn is MIA.   From what I found online it looks like  you screw the new part in and seal it...  the metal drain the turn and pull portion would sit in is still there, and I'm assuming I need to break the sealant to the drain pipe and un screw it and screw and seal in the new stopper... or can i just buy the turn and pull portion???  I can take pics if needed.. it looks like a new stopper runs from 20-30 dollars and Seems like an easy fix I'm  just not sure .....

Also the toilet in my boys bathroom runs a little bit any time i use any water anywhere else in the home.  We have a plumber coming out tomorrow to work on moving the hot water heater and we will have him listen/take a look at it to see whats up... the toilets are older and we do plan to replace them in the future i don't know if  that may have something to do with it.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 14, 2014)

1stTimeDIY said:


> the toilet in my boys bathroom runs a little bit any time i use any water anywhere else in the home.


So the tank water level drops when the system pressure drops.  This is a new one on me. By default I'd guess a defective ball cock mechanism but I can't explain how.  

Maybe that toilet always runs slightly and a pressure drop makes it more noticeable.  At least this way the incoming water is "connected" to the system pressure because the ball cock valve is slightly open.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 14, 2014)

Is long as the threads are good in the part of the tub that is still there you should be able to just crew in a new one. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qZQoyeC7aM[/ame]
The quick fix for the toilet is just put new parts in it, not to expensive and not to hard to do.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 14, 2014)

If you use a Fluidmaster replacement valve I'd put teflon paste on all gasket surfaces, otherwise you have to torque them pretty tight.

If your water usage is over 100 gals/13 cu ft per person per day you might have a leak.


----------



## 1stTimeDIY (Jan 20, 2014)

Just because I'm woman enough to admit when I am wrong.  Hubby was right i was wrong, it was a lever type stopper and in order to replace that I'm gonna have to go hardcore on the tub.  we have to replace the cartrages in it as well so for now we got a rubber stopper that will work.  we also have jet cleaner on order as the jets are NASTY...  the running toilet is due to the  chain on the flapper being just a tiny bit too short.  Also since we had our hot water heater installed, and a cracked pipe replaced the running anytime I use water elsewhere in the house has stopped as well.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2014)

check out method 2 here. http://www.wikihow.com/Replace-a-Bathtub-Drain-Stopper


----------



## 1stTimeDIY (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice!! ill have to try that!!!  Thank you.


----------

